

Ask HN: Your primary source of inspiration? - pizza

Gah, I feel like I know Python 2.6.2 enough to make something I'm proud of, but I lack so much inspiration it's fairly pathetic.<p>Thus, HN, where is your prime source of inspiration?
======
riffer
What would you do more of on the web if it didn't take so long, and wasn't
such a hassle?

Now make it fast and easy.

~~~
pizza
That was an exceptional comment. I just felt I needed to tell you that.

------
elcron
Find something that is pathetic and make a good version of it.

Find something that you feel should be done and do it.

I recall reading somewhere that the best way to find problems is to act like a
brat and complain about everything, write down your complaints and start
working on the first one you feel _needs_ to be done.

------
swannodette
Learning. Even when building, I'm mostly inspired by the possibility of
learning. Because usually the first time you built it kind of crooked. The
next time it'll be a little straighter. The next time perhaps there will even
be a touch of elegance in one miniscule part.

I find programming very much like practicing an instrument. There's the dim
hope that one day you'll master it. But trying your best and learning is more
than satisfying/inspiring for me anyway.

------
jhancock
inspiration? or motivation?

I find that inspiration mostly makes me daydream of all the wonderful things
I'm "going to do".

I find I usually need motivation to get them done. I find that precursors to
motivation, for me, are be happy and get a good nights sleep.

[EDIT] let me add more to the "be happy" issue. It doesn't well describe
things. Software is never "finished". One technique I have learned to coupe
with this un-motivating feel of something never being done is to find simple
things that give me pleasure that have a fixed ending. For dinner tonight I
made a tasty hand crafted sandwich. It took 10 minutes to make and 10 to eat.
I enjoyed it and felt satisfaction for a job well done. Then I went back
upstairs and was productive. Some people find jogging or other exercise a
great method. It has a clear ending and you feel good.

------
zaidf
Anytime I hear a friend whine or experience a major inconvenience, I am
inspired to find a solution:)

I rarely succeed. But most recently I hopped across my new startup idea
through this process.

------
spaghetti
Making things that are beautiful, fun, and other people enjoy. Currently I'm
making a game and taking my time with the artwork, sounds etc to make it as
enjoyable as possible.

------
lacker
My prime source of inspiration is promising other people I am going to do
something cool really soon. Then I feel obligated which forces me to become
inspired.

~~~
jhancock
That's more motivation or responsibility than inspiration. But I use that
technique too and it does work in many cases.

------
GotToStartup
I find a lot of inspiration from other really well built apps. Often finding
something that somebody has clearly done RIGHT motivates me to do the same.

------
rw
If you ignore the pomposity, <http://www.ted.com> can be wonderful.

------
edw519
Work.

The software sucks so bad, I _know_ I can do better.

And I have.

And I will continue to.

